
How EU nations are sued for billions by foreign companies in secret tribunals - ionised
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/12/how-eu-nations-are-being-sued-for-billions-by-foreign-companies-in-secret-tribunals/
======
avmich
A theoretical consequence of that could be that new laws would be enacted
really carefully - as in "provably regulate absolutely all possible
developments", that is, those abilities of companies to profit from anything,
among other things. As soon as companies overstep those limits, they can be
target for arbitrary actions, not to expropriate future profits, but because
of violating pre-existing laws.

That would turn lawmaking on its head... but I don't think that's possible
enough to warrant too much consideration.

